# Film experts needed.



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks in advance.

I need the film gurus to list a couple of suggestions for me. The criteria is as follows:

- A film that tells the story of a person/collective people transgressing from a modern lifestyle (western lifestyle of technology, money, industry etc) to a lifestyle more connected to nature, wilderness, natural spirituality.

So far I have thought of Dances With Wolves, The Last Samurai, Cast Away, Crocodile Dundee (this will be used as a mirrored example - natural person entering modernity), and that's it pretty much.

The time in which it is set doesn't have to be recent/modern, because by the very nature of the topic it can go back to the dawn of the Age of Enlightenment.

Thanks. 

PS, if you can think of any art, poems and other literature, please post these up.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

There was/is a horror film which I can't remember the title of but looks like the story of a small town at the turn of the 19th century in the US but as the story reaches near the end, it comes out that the time is today and these people just fenced off the town and created 'monsters' to stop people leaving. Its quite a well know film.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ the village

I quite liked it

Guessed the ending (which you have just spoiled for everyone that has not seen it)



:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.
:thumb:
I have just thought of "Deliverance" too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

How about meet joe black???


All powerful business man, meets death and finds out what really matters in life - his family...



Or The family man, similar to above only replace death with an angle...and it has a really hot Tea Leoni in it

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

The theme of people with modern power, giving it all up to live in the country will be really suitable.

If this story "Meet Joe Black" ends with the whole family moving to the countryside, it will be perfect to use. (But I need more examples too).

Thanks for the speedy responses.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom_O said:


> The theme of people with modern power, giving it all up to live in the country will be really suitable.
> 
> If this story "Meet Joe Black" ends with the whole family moving to the countryside, it will be perfect to use. (But I need more examples too).
> 
> Thanks for the speedy responses.


Nope, it ends with the guy dying and everyone else going on living in their big mansions like nothing has happened!! :lol::lol:

More of a guy realising that money isn't more important than his family...

I'll keep thinking! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I've just remembered "Ground Hog Day" too.

Bill Murray hates this small town, but eventually comes to love it and moves there.

Culture clashes.

LOL, as I'm reading this I've remembered "The Proposal" (2009) with Sandra Bullock. New York power-woman hates the countryside, but in the end comes to love it.

etc.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

what about a history of violence...


Mob guy leaves the city and starts a life in a small town - love it.. but his past catches up with him...

wooooooo

:thumb:

oh, and sexy beast too


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen "The Wicker Man"? (I've not).

I've heard it's about someone who goes to a distant remote part of the countryside, and finds out that strange things happen there.

Themes of rural strangeness are also what I'm after.

"History of violence" is one I have to watch now, thanks!

I've just thought of "King Kong" to be used as an example of modernity coming to steal the natural world.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Slightly along the theme but an Asian film (Korean)

"Fighter in the wind" is a great inspirational film if you like martial arts

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fighter_in_the_Wind


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

"Coming to America" 

Eddie Murhpy is an African Prince who comes to America in search of a bride and chooses to live anonymously like a poor person in order to find a woman who appreciates him for who he is, not just his money.

Any good?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom_O said:


> Has anyone seen "The Wicker Man"? (I've not).
> 
> I've heard it's about someone who goes to a distant remote part of the countryside, and finds out that strange things happen there.
> 
> Themes of rural strangeness are also what I'm after.


You won't get much stranger than the wicker man..

Make sure it's the original though..not the crappy remake.

oh, and the naked dance by Britt Ekland is a body double...

:thumb:

IIRC the 'feet' of the wicker man are still there today, you can go and visit them!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

There was also a documentary a few years ago where people had given up modern life and moved in to a isolated community where they lived completely off their own means with no modern aids, not even electricity.

Can't for the life of me remember the name though.

There's also "Coal House"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/coalhouse2/index.shtml


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Coming To America is good, because it represents a culture clash, as an inverted example. The guys go to work in a fast food place, when they come from a tribal monarchy.

I'm trying to think of a film where someone from the modern western world, has been accidentally/inadvertently placed in the wilderness. I can think of Cast Away, others are on the tip of my tongue, but I can't think LOL.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom_O said:


> I'm trying to think of a film where someone from the modern western world, has been accidentally placed in the wilderness. I can think of Cast Away, others are on the tip of my tongue, but I can't think LOL.


eh....without a paddle???

:tumbleweed:

Sorry!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It's not exactly modern, but it sort of illustrates what you want; "Swiss Family Robinson".

They weren't from modern times but they were shipwrecked on an island and had to survive...


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I might use "Road Hogs" as a light hearted example too. Bunch of city, occasional bikers, go on a personal journey to find their inner connection with nature, through the medium of motorbikes. Then they encounter real bikers in remote wild locations LOL.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Without and paddle and road hogs...

We really are scraping the bottom now eh!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah Swiss Family Robinson and Robinson Crusoe are the very best examples, but sadly, I've been told I can't use them LOL. Too pure and original, so I have to find my own examples. Finding painted art might be more difficult I think.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Without and paddle and road hogs...
> 
> We really are scraping the bottom now eh!
> 
> ...


True, Road Hogs is a bit cheap :lol:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Just found something called "Man in the wilderness". A story about how a man is left for dead in the wild, after a bear attack. Everyone leaves him, but the guy somehow makes it. The injured guy then goes on a track-down, to kill the guys who left him

A theme that nature will change a man, and turn a man into an animal.

Just thought of "Ravenous" too. People being sent to remote outposts, all alone. Nature turns them a bit mental.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

on a more survival point of view, how about Touching the void?

True story, great film...

:thumb:


and of course the shining????


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

There's a good one about a WW2 pilot stranded in the wilderness after he had to eject, again the name eludes me at this moment.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> There's a good one about a WW2 pilot stranded in the wilderness after he had to eject, again the name eludes me at this moment.


Father goose

I actually quite like this film 

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Touching the void, I think, will be a huge win. Thanks 

I'm interested in the war ones too. WW2, aswell as Vietnam stories about soldiers/sailors/airmen being marooned in some remote location.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

The Deer Hunter - awesome


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Surrogates has that sort of thing in it, but not to the same affect as Cast Away.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Alive ?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106246/

or

the road (only just hit the cinema)

i have no knowledge at all of climbing,mountaineering or anything of the like,but that touching the void documentary is something else.touching,heart warming (no pun intended lol) and awesome show of the human spirit.

ravenous is also a great choice.not exactly recent (1800`s maybe) but a great film and a good soundtrack by Damon Albarn.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> There was also a documentary a few years ago where people had given up modern life and moved in to a isolated community where they lived completely off their own means with no modern aids, not even electricity.
> 
> Can't for the life of me remember the name though.
> 
> ...


Was that the one in Taransay?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castaway_2000

Where Ben Fogle emerged from.....?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

1993 Keanu reeves film Little Buddha springs to mind.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Southern Comfort?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083111/plotsummary


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Man Who Would Be King - based on a Rudyard Kipling story so has literary credibility. Starred Sean Connery and Michael Caine - apparently one of the films that Connery is most proud of.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I will suggest the new James Cameron movie AVATAR.

Great film, especially in 3D.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

"A Man called Horse"


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

IanG said:


> Southern Comfort?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083111/plotsummary


Christ, haven't seen this film in years. Absolute class :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the great outdoors


----------



## Tucky (Sep 29, 2009)

"Into the Wild" - about a promising uni graduate, who gives up all his money and life to live in the wild, in the middle of Alaska.. Good film and sounds like what your after?? Was up for a couple of awards in 2007.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Tucky. Just looked on IMDB, and the summary sounds just like what I'm after.


----------

